

Ask HN: Building / Buying a Simple Responsive Landing Page for Mobile App - relaunched

Are there any services for getting up a responsive landing page that directs users to download our mobile app, from respective app stores. I&#x27;m looking for something simple that might link to privacy, poc, about us, things like that. The primary function of the page would be to explain the product and get people to download the mobile app. What have you used? What do you recommend?
======
taddeimania
blacktie.co

lots of bootstrap templates there

